# Sweet corn on the cob



## greg b (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried sweet corn in the smoker? If so, how'd it turn out and how'd you do it?


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 7, 2013)

That is something I want to do this Summer too!  Get some nice ears of Silver Queen Corn!  should be great!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh but of course!! It is very good. 
I shuck it all except the very last 1 or 2 layers then pull those layers back but don't tear them off. Now pull all the silk out and carefully wash them. Next spread butter all over and lightly salt them. Pull the husks back up and try to seal them good so the butter won't run out. I tear a thin strip from one of the discarded husks to use as a string to tie the end closed. Smoke at 225*-250* for about an hour and then enjoy!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 7, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Oh but of course!! It is very good.
> I shuck it all except the very last 1 or 2 layers then pull those layers back but don't tear them off. Now pull all the silk out and carefully wash them. Next spread butter all over and lightly salt them. Pull the husks back up and try to seal them good so the butter won't run out. I tear a thin strip from one of the discarded husks to use as a string to tie the end closed. Smoke at 225*-250* for about an hour and then enjoy!!!


Oh Yummm!  That does sound sooo good.  Thanks you guys!  ON the Summer list!

Kat


----------



## greg b (Mar 7, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Oh but of course!! It is very good.
> I shuck it all except the very last 1 or 2 layers then pull those layers back but don't tear them off. Now pull all the silk out and carefully wash them. Next spread butter all over and lightly salt them. Pull the husks back up and try to seal them good so the butter won't run out. I tear a thin strip from one of the discarded husks to use as a string to tie the end closed. Smoke at 225*-250* for about an hour and then enjoy!!!


That is pretty much how I figured on doing it, in  the husk with butter tucked inside! Yep, there goes the mouth watering again! Thanks! I hope my wife doesn't have plans for me this weekend, I'm going to be hanging out with my smoker! lol!


----------



## dewetha (Mar 7, 2013)

you may like this on your corn as well. i melt the butter instead of mixing and use a pastry brush to spread on the corn.
[h2] [/h2]
Chili - Lime Butter sauce
[h3] [/h3]01WANT0COOKED







Added by dewetha
Servings
4-6

Ingredients

½ cup (1 stick) butter, softened
1 tablespoon honey
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
½ teaspoon chili powder

Directions
In a small mixing bowl, cream the butter with the honey, lime juice and chili powder. Spread over hot corn on the cob. Leftovers may be refrigerated, tightly covered with plastic wrap, for up to 2 weeks.


Add ingredients to shopping list


----------



## greg b (Mar 7, 2013)

That sounds gooooood!


----------

